# Probefahrt Canyon-Bike´s in Koblenz



## mr.miro (1. Februar 2008)

Hi,
wenn jemand bei Canyon in Koblenz eine Probefahrt machen möchte, so wird derjenige etwas enttäuscht sein. Man kann sich zwar das gewünschte Bike aussuchen (nicht alle Größen vorhanden), aber man ist gezwungen die Runden auf einem relativ kleinem Parkplatz zu drehen. Diesen zu verlassen ist leider nicht gestattet. So eine Probefahrt ist für mich wenig bis gar nicht hilfreich.  
*Und jetzt der Hammer!
Im März zieht auch der Laden in das neue Gebäude um. Und dort kann man sich das Bike seiner Träume entweder fürs Wochenende, einen Tag oder nur für ein paar Stunden ausleihen und nach seinem Bedarf testen. Und da es in Koblenz einige Berge gibt, sage ich nur:
Leute! Ich finde das einfach KLASSE!!!  *


----------



## quasibinaer (2. Februar 2008)

Ich war Ende letzten Jahres zum Probefahren da. Und mir persönlich hat das schon geholfen, obwohl ich mir auch schon recht sicher war. Allerdings standen sowohl ich als auch ein Freund zwischen zwei Größen und wir wussten hinterher ziemlich genau dass wir M brauchen. Gut, der Parkplatz ist jetzt nicht der Bringer (was man bei Canyon wohl erkannt hat...), aber fürs testen der Geometrie usw. reichts ja. Bei mir wars gut: Draufsetzen und wohlfühlen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mr.miro (3. Februar 2008)

Neeeee, das ist definitiv keine Probefahrt, höchstens Probesitzen. Was machst Du, wenn Du Dich zwischen 2 Modellen entscheiden sollst?


----------



## KarstenXC (3. Februar 2008)

Da fällt mir spontan diese schräge Steinrampe in jedem zweiten Bergsteigerladen zum Antesten der Schuhe ein. Ein angelegter Parcours mit ein paar Hügeln etwas Schotter, einigen Wurzeln etc. würde mit Sicherheit vielen die Kaufentscheidung spontan erleichtern, ohne daß sie das Bike erst im Kofferrraum nach Hause kutschen müssen. Noch dazu ist es dann für mehr Leute am Tag verfügbar.
Ich werd mal einen offiziellen Neurervorschlag bei Canyon einreichen


----------



## regenrohr (23. Dezember 2009)

mr.miro schrieb:


> *Und jetzt der Hammer!
> Im März zieht auch der Laden in das neue Gebäude um. Und dort kann man sich das Bike seiner Träume entweder fürs Wochenende, einen Tag oder nur für ein paar Stunden ausleihen und nach seinem Bedarf testen. Und da es in Koblenz einige Berge gibt, sage ich nur:
> Leute! Ich finde das einfach KLASSE!!!  *



Ist das mittlerweile sicher bzw. hat es schon mal jemand getestet? Denn ich kaufe garantiert kein Rad mit dem ich nicht vorher mal bisschen abseits gefahren bin, dann zahle ich lieber 1000 mehr und kaufe beim Händler bei dem ich das Rad vorher ein WE lang testen kann, zwar gegen Gebühr aber die wird mir ja dann beim evtl. Kauf erstattet....


----------



## Peter K (23. Dezember 2009)

regenrohr schrieb:


> Ist das mittlerweile sicher bzw. hat es schon mal jemand getestet? Denn ich kaufe garantiert kein Rad mit dem ich nicht vorher mal bisschen abseits gefahren bin, dann zahle ich lieber 1000 mehr und kaufe beim Händler bei dem ich das Rad vorher ein WE lang testen kann, zwar gegen Gebühr aber die wird mir ja dann beim evtl. Kauf erstattet....



Welcher Bikehändler hat immer genau das Rad als Testbike zur Verfügung, das du gerne kaufen würdest ? Die größten Chancen bietet hier evtl. noch Specialized und die haben dann, wenn überhaupt, auch nur die gängigen Größen zum testen.


----------



## bohne125 (1. September 2010)

hallo,

ich habe mir das nerve xc dieses jahr ausgeguckt, wollte es aber nicht ohne eine probefahrt kaufen.
bin im juli 10 zwar auch nur über den parkplatz gerollt, aber das hat mir schon gereicht, um sicher zu sein, dass es genau das rad ist, welches ich gesucht habe.

ein paar meter reichen meiner meinung nach aus, um festzustellen, ob einem das rad liegt oder nicht.

gruß guido

bisher bin ich nicht enttäuscht worden.


----------



## Bikebmin (1. September 2010)

bohne125 schrieb:


> hallo,
> 
> ein paar meter reichen meiner meinung nach aus, um festzustellen, ob einem das rad liegt oder nicht.
> 
> ...


 
Na, das halte ich aber für ein Gerücht und dann hast Du Glück gehabt bzw. kanntest schon vorher Deine Richtung von vorherigen Bikes.

Ob die Geometrie geeignet ist,
- wenn man zwischen 2 Größen hängt oder
- wenn man sich nicht sicher ist ob es ein Enduro / AM oder AM / XC etc. sein soll,
wird sich so kaum feststellen lassen.

Ob einem das Handling gefällt, 
der Lenker breit genug oder zu breit ist, 
das Oberrohr zu lang oder 
der Rücken verspannt, 
wird man nicht in 5 Minuten merken.

Ob einem die Schaltung oder 
Federung gefällt 
wenn man im "echten" Gelände mit entsprechender Belastung fährt, wird man beim Überfahren von Bordsteinkanten auf dem Parkplatz nicht erkennen.

Oder?

Hört sich auf jeden Fall gut an, wenn Canyon jetzt auch endlich ähnliche oder sogar besser Möglichkeiten als bei Canyon in Holland anbieten wird.


----------



## bohne125 (2. September 2010)

hi,

da hast du natürlich recht, aber wenn man sich auskennt, fast schon zwischen am und xc entschieden hat und seine rahmengröße kennt, reichen 5 - 10 minuten aus.

bin sowhl das xc wie auch das am probe gefahren, und danach war klar, was ich möchte.

gruß guido


----------



## cobn (9. Januar 2011)

sorrya für die threadleiche, aber gab es nicht eine möglichkeit jedes modell, in vorheriger absprache natürlich, im shop/outlet in holland probe zu fahren?!


----------



## Komodo3000 (9. Januar 2011)

Canyon hat ein Testcenter in Heerlen. Welche Bikes da aktuell vor Ort sind und ob die über den Winter geöffnet haben? Keine Ahnung.
Auf der Canyön-Homepage findet man keine näheren Infos zum Testcenter, nur einen News-Eintrag von 2009:
Kalick
Ich meine aber mich erinnern zu können, dass letzten Sommer auf der Homepage mehr Informationen zu finden waren, z.B. dass man eine Testroute nach Länge und Schwierigkeit auswählen kann und dann via GPS über diese geführt wird. Es stand auch dabei was der Spaß kostet und welche Räder verfügbar waren. Vielleicht kommen die Infos ja zum Saisonstart wieder.

Hier noch die 
Adresse über Google gefunden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Komodo3000 (9. Januar 2011)

Ah, jetzt hab ich's: Es war gar nicht die deutsche Website auf der ich damals war, sondern die niederländische. Es gibt wohl noch keinen deutschen Internetauftritt des Testcenters, aber Google kann ja glücklicherweise übersetzen.

Hier bitte klicken.


----------



## cobn (9. Januar 2011)

Tausend Dank!


----------



## Bikebmin (10. Januar 2011)

@cobn

Guckst Du:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=496375
und
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=6984506#post6984506


----------



## Micha-L (22. Juli 2014)

Ich belebe mal diesen Thread wieder und frage, wie es aktuell bei Canyon in Koblenz mit Probefahrten aussieht? 

Ich will mir ein Rennrad (Roadlite) kaufen und hänge zwischen zwei Größen. Darf man die Rennräder mal für 30min oder so probefahren? Haben die Räder dafür schon Flachpedale dran, oder muss ich meine eigenen Pedale mitbringen?

Gruß,
Michael


----------



## filiale (22. Juli 2014)

Räder kannst im Hof probefahren, fast solange Du willst (steht immer einer dabei und dem wird irgendwann langweilig). Straßenfahrt ist nicht möglich. Pedale sind oft dran, wenn Du welche mitbringst biste sicher.


----------



## Micha-L (22. Juli 2014)

Hallo Filiale,
Danke für die Info! 

Etwas im Hof rumrollern ist zwar nur begrenzt aussagekräftig, aber immerhin kenne ich das Roadlite schon in Größe M. Daher müsste ich echt nur mal auf das L setzen um zu sehen, wie die Sitzposition sich verändert.

Ist halt mein erstes eigenes Rennrad. Da will ich keine falsche Größe kaufen. 

Gibts bei Euch im Laden jemanden der sich richtig gut mit Rennrädern auskennt? Und wann ist der anzutreffen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## filiale (22. Juli 2014)

Es gibt keine typisierten Spezialisten. Sind alles Studenten die sich zum Teil sehr perfekt in der Materie auskennen, andere wiederum schaffen es nicht die Sattelneigung zu verstellen. Kommt immer darauf an ob man Glück hat. Frag mal nach Andreas


----------



## Jogi (22. Juli 2014)

Micha-L schrieb:


> Ich belebe mal diesen Thread wieder und frage, wie es aktuell bei Canyon in Koblenz mit Probefahrten aussieht?
> 
> Ich will mir ein Rennrad (Roadlite) kaufen und hänge zwischen zwei Größen. Darf man die Rennräder mal für 30min oder so probefahren? Haben die Räder dafür schon Flachpedale dran, oder muss ich meine eigenen Pedale mitbringen?
> 
> ...


Als ich mein Spectral abgeholt hab, hab ich auch gleich mein evtl. Zukünftges Rennrad ausprobiert. Der Berater hat mir die zu meinen Radschuhen passenden Pedale drangeschraubt (Look Keo). Er hatte viel Ahnung von der Materie und hat sich auch viel Zeit genommen. Ich war allerdings ausserhalb der "Rush hour" da. Hab einige Runden auf dem Parkplatz und der angrenzenden Strasse gedreht mit mehreren Modellen in verschiedenen Grössen.


----------

